# 50's Grill?



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 9, 2007)

Never been used. Yea, I trash picked it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 9, 2007)

you mean you've never cooked on it?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 9, 2007)

Nope, had to cut the tape on the carton to look at it when I got it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 9, 2007)

what are you saving it for?  Do you think you're 
increasing it's value by not using it?
Do you think some schmuck is gonna buy that thing?




How much do you want for it?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 9, 2007)

All I can get.   What's your offer?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 9, 2007)

I'll trade Finney's WSM for it.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 9, 2007)

With the Guru right?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 9, 2007)

sure, if that's what it takes!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 9, 2007)

Okay. Deal! Have Finster ship it right out with a ET-73 for your trouble.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 9, 2007)

I'll trade Finney himself for it...and $20


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 9, 2007)

Sorry Jim. The deal is off. Greg offered me a "house boy" and twenty bucks! Can't turn that deal down. Hope you understand. And no hard feelings.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 9, 2007)

wait I'll throw in Larry's Primo!

And his wheelchair!  It's fun to roll through
the house in that thing, and it builds your arms
up at the same time!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 9, 2007)

Well, let me think. As long as Larry is not included in the deal. And come to think of it Finster may eat me out of house and home. But those boy's can cook. I see no need for a wheelchair. Unless you can throw Larry in on the weekends to help with catering jobs. His room and board would be your responsibility.


----------

